# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mungon drejtuesi (Unable to find driver)

## O.adi

Pershendetje per te gjith thu kisha nje pytje per ju  ,
kam ni problem me pc , pom doket ja kam fshi driverat edhe nuk po ndizet  ne fillim kur po e leshoj po e qet:

panic(cpu 0 caller  0x002eo): Unable fo rind driver for this platrom:"powerMac 12,1".

ky esht  rreshti i fillimit   .
Nese i kam fshi driverat qa duhet me bo se nuk kam shum pervoj me Mac a duhet qe te instalohet prej fillimit apo ka ndonje mundesi tjeter  se kam dokumente personale.

Ju lutem nese dikush din diqka te me ndimoj  

tung qdo te mir

----------


## darwin

Fut një cd apo dvd instalimi duke mbajtur shtypur tastin C. Kur të të japë mundësitë për instalim, zgjidh - Archive and install - ose zgjidh - Install a new system folder - sepse do të ti ruajë të gjitha dokumentet që ke.

Provoje njëherë instalimin dhe pastaj lër një mesazh se si ecën, sepse nga lloji i mesazhit që të jep kam përshtypje se mbase ke problem me skedën kryesore (motherboard).

----------


## ANDI_

Jo problemi nuk eshte me motherboardin.
Problemi eshte tek Mac os ose tek hd por kurrsesi motherboardi

Ne fillim mundohu te besh reset PRAM ( ndiz macun edhe shtyp e mbaj te shtypur comman+option+P+R) 

Nqs kjo nuk te ben gje atehere fut diskun e instalimit edhe bej Hardware Test, por me pare bej Repare Permissions .

Nqs ke te njejtin problem provoje serisht sepse do kesh bere ndonje gje gabim  :buzeqeshje:  ,mundesi tjeter ska.

----------


## O.adi

Andi  mua as tastieren spo ma lexon  Mac-i se di se psee????

----------


## ANDI_

ok me thuaj dicka .
tastiera eshte wireless apo usb?
me thuaj macu te ndizet normalisht etj etj...me jep me shume info

----------


## O.adi

Andi ne fillim kisha pershtypjen se nuk po ma lexon tastieren po tash e sho se tastieren po ma lexon flm shum , por me shpjego pak ate qe ke then me lart se nuk e kam kuptuar 

{Ne fillim mundohu te besh reset PRAM ( ndiz macun edhe shtyp e mbaj te shtypur comman+option+P+R)}

spo kuptoj se qesht comman+option ..
flm shum per ndimen qe po ma ofron

----------


## ANDI_

ok 
command+option = alt+apple key

Ndiz macun edhe shtyp alt+apple+p+r edhe mbaji te shypura derisa degjon ate kembanen hyrese per here te dyte.

----------


## O.adi

Andi&Darwin qa po bene qysh po ja kaloni kto dit te nxeta shpersoj te jeni mir .

   Desha tju pys nes ndonje din se si behet instalimi i sistemi operativ Mac , une po fus cd edhe duke u ndezur  po mbaj te shtypu C por spo me jep as nje mundi instalim, nese keni munsi te me spjegoni nje qik se si behet kjo punt 

Andi ti me lart e ke cekur qe une te bej(bej Hardware Test, por me pare bej Repare Permissions) po  spo di se si te bej  me ndimo  nje qik flm per te gjitha
_______________________________________
Rrespekt per te gjith shqiptaret

----------


## O.adi

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106227

shikoni se nese keni dikush mundesi mem ndimu shikoni ket link dhe kshtu e kam probleemin une , por shikoni ket link nje her edhe nese ka munsi me ndimoni flm shum qdo te mir

----------


## darwin

> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106227


A kernel panic can be caused by damaged or incompatible software or, more rarely, *damaged or incompatible hardware*.


Verifiko pllaketat e memories (duke provuar ndonjë tjetër), megjithse ka mundësi që të jetë board i dëmtuar. Provo një instalim të ri të sistemit operativ OSX, dhe nëse gërmat e famshme dalin prapë, dhe pas instalimit të ri, atëherë.. prit vitin e ri, kur bëhen dhurata.

Që të kesh parasysh :
FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF --> Nëse këto gërma të dalin në fund të gërmave të tjera, atëherë  është mesazhi i një defekti tipik të skedës.

----------


## ANDI_

> A kernel panic can be caused by damaged or incompatible software or, more rarely, *damaged or incompatible hardware*.
> 
> 
> Verifiko pllaketat e memories (duke provuar ndonjë tjetër), megjithse ka mundësi që të jetë board i dëmtuar. Provo një instalim të ri të sistemit operativ OSX, dhe nëse gërmat e famshme dalin prapë, dhe pas instalimit të ri, atëherë.. prit vitin e ri, kur bëhen dhurata.
> 
> .


Darwi, cja fut kot mer burre...

90 % eshte soft sepse kernel panic vjen si resultat i pram.10 % eshte hardware .

80 % te problemeve rregullohen me reset Pram reset PMU.
Reset Pram ta kam shpjeguar me siper,reset Pmu varet nga tipi i mac-ut qe ke.
Te lutem me thuaj edhe ca versini te OS ke.Une punoj si tech support per apple dhe pjesa me e madhe e perdoruesve qe kane kete problem jane ata qe bejne update nga nje version me i ulet se 10.4.8 tek 10.4.8 .Dua te di ca versioni ke ti pasi nqa eshte kyt problemi atehere duhen bere disa manovra te tjera .

Ia kalofsh mire dhe mos u shqeteso se nuk eshte hardware.

----------


## darwin

Ok atëherë Andi, po dalim nga pyetësi i temës dhe po merremi me hallet personale, meqënëse ofrohet dhe Apple Service.

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

Rasti -


Dual CPU G4 Mirrored Drive Doors 867 Ghz - Janë dy ekzemplarë identikë,

I pari arrin të ndizet nga OS9 CD, të instalohet (nga OS X - që nga OS X beta e deri te 10.4 PPC -, po e po)

I dyti, as që bëhet fjalë OS 9, disa herë instalimi i Jaguar, Panther, Tiger - përgjysëm..
vazhdimisht gërmat në ekran.. nganjëherë punon dhe ndonjë javë në terezi.. pastaj, prapë gërmat. Provuar reset PRAM nja 240 herë. Ndryshuar ram, hard drives, disa herë. Testuar dhjetëra raste me ASD 2.1.5, TechTool 3.1, DriveGenius 1.5.3 dhe del në rregull. Por, gërmat nuk vonojnë të shfaqen. 

Tjetri, --> identiku me këtë 'të sëmurin', është kafshë prej vërteti, punon pa pushim pa u ankuar kurrë (1 herë në vit bënte - Forced to quit application), por tani ia kanë hequr ngarkesën nja 5 Mac të të gjitha llojeve (mini, pro, iMac, book). Me pak fjalë, punon siç duhet të punojë një macintosh.

- - - - - - 
mesazhi i _pacientit_ rrallë është - panic (CPU caller...) dhe zakonisht - FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF (së bashku me gërmat -> Hold your reset button to restart computer, etj etj).

Sqarimi i fundit, që këtë error e jep që nga 10.2.2 e deri te 10.4.10.

Mqs punon tek Apple, konsultoje këtë rast, dhe nëse e zgjidh e ke të dhuruar - jepja kujt të duash-, meqë thjesht zë vend, dhe nuk kam më çfarë t'i eksperimentoj.

----------


## ANDI_

Hey sorry per vonesen por kam qene me pushime dhe skam pasur mundesi te lexoja kete teme.

Keto jane ato cfare duhet te besh:

reset nvram (qe the se e ke bere), reset pmu, restart in safe mode (me ane te kesaj mund te shikosh nqs ndonje login item ka shkaktuar KP), repair disk and permissions, archive and install, erase and install.

Me siper permende qe ke bere vetem reset ram,Provo te besh edhe keto te tjerat.Nqs i ben keto edhe prap ke problem atehere futesh tek ajo 10 % qe kam shkruar edhe me siper ku problemi eshte ne Hardware.

----------


## darwin

Kryer edhe këto që sugjerove, po nuk i paskam përmendur.. harrova të shtoj gjithashtu që është ndërruar dhe GPU disa herë..

Direktoria e diskut del në rregull (permissions përfshirë), sipas DiskWarrior 4 CD.

nejse, faleminderit.

----------


## O.adi

Faliminderit per te gjith ndimen , shiko kam pervuar qe te instaloj prej fillimit po nuk me funksjonojke e mbajsha te shtypur tastin C fillojke diqka tjeter ama munsi per intalim nuk me ka dhon veq delke fleta e bardh edhe molla ne mes asgje tjeter se di se pse, Update nuk kam bo prej interneti jo,po jam kon duke e bartur ni fajll te softwerit me duket ne nje faill tjeter edhe osht blloku ateher une e kam ndal krejt Mac-un edhe qeee po si fillestar ne mac skam pas lidhje  :uahaha:  
kaloni mir te gjith flm

NE QET LINK MUNI HE KQYR QESI LLOJ E KAM MAC 


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DX

----------


## ANDI_

baadman28 ?????
Perpara se te ankohesh per suportin bej nje here pyetjen!

----------

